#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  como limpar o cache do squid?
Olá pessoal estou com uma duvida quero saber como faço pra limpar o cache do squid.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

ate onde eu sei e so vc parar o squid

e dar um

> logdosquid

para limpar o arquivo <IMG SRC="images/forum/smilies/icon_smile.gif">

----------

Digite
squid -z

----------


## slyz

Digite:

rm -rf /diretorio/do/squid/cache/*

squid -z

squid

----------

